# [VIDEO] New Moboot - Now with COLOR!



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey kids,

I was screwing around with jcsullins, creator of moboot. He explained how to modify the image that is used for the moboot background. I made this one, and would like to share it with you.

Just flash this with CWM or TWRP and it will replace your current moboot. This does not change the operation of the moboot, it just gives it some "flare", or as I call it, "Kyle Style". LOL

Since the image is bigger than just a blank black screen, it does take a split second to load. This is normal.

Let me know what you think!

Here is what the background looks like:










Here is the file link:
http://dl.dropbox.co...endKJR_fast.zip

If you want to get rid of this afterwards, just use this file from jcsullins:
http://www.mediafire...heme-signed.zip

or his own new gray theme:
http://www.mediafire...heme-signed.zip

Now, I've made a video to demonstrate how to MAKE YOUR OWN!






*:::UPDATE:::*

*This thread has become a repository for others to post their own moboot backgrounds as well. *
*Feel free to add your creation!*


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

is it like become touchbased moboot? or just adding some graphical UI behind it ? maybe some video will help


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I will probably end up doing a video to show people how to make one of their own. It's just a rework so that moboot can have a background image instead of just boring old black. It started with jcsullins making a gray one, then I took it to the obvious next level.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Updated OP with video.


----------



## spunker88 (Jan 16, 2012)

kaede said:


> is it like become touchbased moboot? or just adding some graphical UI behind it ? maybe some video will help


It would be nice, but I have a feeling that no drivers are loaded for the touchscreen during moboot leaving hardware buttons as the only option.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

My suggestion for photoshop users is to tick "compress RLE" but choose the 24bit or 32bit profile (16bit wont play nice with gradients).


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't get it to work. In PS I did select 32bits/pixel and I did tick "compress RLE".
My zip file is about 1.77 MB now..

After flashing I just get my old black screen.. (no changes)

How come?


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

I tried to make a image but I messed up somewhere along the line. Anyway, now I get this error when booting:

```
[90] panic (caller 0x500042e1): gfx_surface_blend: unimpletemented colorspace combination (source 0 target 2)
```
So how can I restore the moboot settings? I tried: 

```
novacom boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < ACMEInstaller2
```
Everything runs ok without any errors but I still do not have a boot menu anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

zed85 said:


> I tried to make a image but I messed up somewhere along the line. Anyway, now I get this error when booting:
> 
> ```
> [90] panic (caller 0x500042e1): gfx_surface_blend: unimpletemented colorspace combination (source 0 target 2)
> ...


Did you make a folder named cminstall inside the sdcard and paste the moboot zip inside it before running that command?


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> Did you make a folder named cminstall inside the sdcard and paste the moboot zip inside it before running that command?


How do I access the folders as I can only get into usb mode by holding the vol+ ? I have a cminstall folder already but I cannot access it from only usb mode.


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

I am running WebOS doctor now and then I will reinstall moboot using the normal method.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

comhack said:


> How do I access the folders as I can only get into usb mode by holding the vol+ ? I have a cminstall folder already but I cannot access it from only usb mode.


Use novaterm to check/move the files required inside the cminstall and also check the /boot partition (while you are at it).


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> Use novaterm to check/move the files required inside the cminstall and also check the /boot partition (while you are at it).


Thanks


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Well that didnt work. Now I am stuck in a reboot after running Doctor. The HP logo comes up for about 10 seconds and the device reboots. So what can I do now>?


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for vid, worked a treat now have Tron moboot.







You make the easyest vids to follow. Cheers


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

I followed these instructions to restore WebOS:
http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/309309-hp-touchpad-booting-issues.html#post3271900

Now to install ARchlinux|ARM and CM9 again.


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

comhack said:


> I tried to make a image but I messed up somewhere along the line. Anyway, now I get this error when booting:
> 
> ```
> [90] panic (caller 0x500042e1): gfx_surface_blend: unimpletemented colorspace combination (source 0 target 2)
> ...


I installed a few images, which all worked perfectly!..then I started tinkering with the image trying to make it smaller while also messing with the compression settings...well, I got the above panic error message.

At first, I did kinda panic, but was relieved to still be able to get into webos recovery. From here, I knew my cminstall folder was empty, so I couldn't run the ACME Installer to re-install moboot and CWM. And I never messed around with Novaterm, so I didn't even mess with that (something I need to learn).

I just went straight to Webos doctor. Ran the most current version, and when that was done, my TP rebooted right into WebOS as expected. From there, did the normal...put moboot and CWM in my cminstall folder. Ran ACME and moboot came right back up with CWM and no CM7. From CWM, I wiped everything including formatting system, then I restored the backup I made before starting any of this. Restoring the nandroid fixed everything, and it is just as it was before staring and I'm back to square one.

Little scary, but not too bad. Just some notes to keep in mind. Make sure you have a well charged battery. Also, maybe always having a copy of moboot and CWM in your cminstall folder?...for instances like this? Because I imagine, if I had mboot and CWM in my cminstall folder right from the start, I could have just ran ACMEInstaller right away and re-install moboot and CWM and fixed it from there?...would that have worked?

Anyway...if anyone comes across this error, no worries...it will be ok.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

RevJR you are the man!!!! This one of my first backgrounds for moboot and wanted to share with you guys! I sometimes just want it to chill in moboot for awhile just so i can play around with more backgrounds haha.

Thanks RevJR. You helped me with this and also you helped me with my first install of cyanogen 7 a few months ago. Big fan!


----------



## EclipseDS (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, ReverendKJR. Worked as expected. Here's mine, nothing too fancy, just generic one I managed to hipped up. My tga version is only 622kb. The gradation in the image is rough but it's quite smooth on the Touchpad.








'


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

zed85 said:


> I don't get it to work. In PS I did select 32bits/pixel and I did tick "compress RLE".
> My zip file is about 1.77 MB now..
> 
> After flashing I just get my old black screen.. (no changes)
> ...


What a lot of TouchPad users don't realize is the Boot folder where the moboot background will go has a limited amount of space, 30 mbytes. I had CWM and Xron 2.9.1 installed and when I tried to install TWRP, the install failed. Somewhere I read that one can use Internalz Pro in WebOS and browse to the Boot folder and look for a file named update/uimage, or maybe it's the other way around, uimage/update. It's been a month ago since I removed it. Anyway, that file is put there during the upgrade from an older version of WebOS to a newer one and is no longer needed. Anyway, I removed the file and was able to install TWRP.

Now I wanted to install a Moboot background and was not able to because I had less than 1 mbyte left in the Boot folder. Something had to go, so I chose TWRP since I don't use that much. So I was able to install the Moboot background. If you flash it from CWM or TWRP, it will not show that the install failed. But you will know when you still get the black background behind Moboot.

One thing I did find out, the Boot folder cannot be seen in CM7, but it can in CM9. So if you want to get rid of the update/uimage file or the TWRP ulmage, you can use Root Explorer or the Root Browser in Rom Toolbox to remove them. Just keep in mind that if you try to run WebOS Doctor to either fix or update WebOS, it may not work since there most likely won't be enough room in the Boot folder for the update/uimage file.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

comhack said:


> How do I access the folders as I can only get into usb mode by holding the vol+ ? I have a cminstall folder already but I cannot access it from only usb mode.


Little known fact, if you can get to CWM, browse down to Mounts & Storage and Mount USB Storage. Now you can connect your TouchPad to the usb cable and move or copy files from Windows Explorer. Another way is to boot into WebOS and connect the usb cable. When prompted, select connect usb and use Windows Explorer. Just remember to "Eject" the TouchPad drive before unplugging it from the PC using either of the above methods.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I particularly like this Moboot theme at the link below. You can see it and a couple others here: http://rootzwiki.com...-moboot-themes/

Download here:	http://www.mediafire...04ojctoblgc6i66 or here http://www.mediafire.com/?554z7j46edu3bkh


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my first try:


----------



## d-larsen (Oct 31, 2011)

Five points for the first person to identify my MOBOOT background!

Download *here* if you want it! (1.3MB TGA file for background)

Install zip from SD Card under CWM


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets keep this going...time for Style!!









Still building/cleaning her...but check it out on your screen....NICE!

Don't forget thanks if you like.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll tell you what....

I really love some of these moboot themes!

I agree. Let's keep 'em coming! Keep posting your own themes here for everyone to share.


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's mine. :3


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Who wants to see inside??? Just for kicks....


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone want a little sexy???


----------



## McGeek (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's what I made


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> Use novaterm to check/move the files required inside the cminstall and also check the /boot partition (while you are at it).


so yeah i'm having this issue as well. can anyone give me some commands to check my /boot partition? I just need to delete the image file and I should be good to go but I have not Idea how to do that.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lafester said:


> so yeah i'm having this issue as well. can anyone give me some commands to check my /boot partition? I just need to delete the image file and I should be good to go but I have not Idea how to do that.


Why don't you just download Rom Toolbox. The Rom Browser works just fine for removing any unwanted files from the Boot folder.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

d-larsen said:


> View attachment 15843
> 
> 
> Five points for the first person to identify my MOBOOT background!
> ...


You mean the Star Trek TOS Tri-corder you've got pictured there?









-JKirk


----------



## Joely (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is mine 










Download here if you want it! (TGA file for the background is 250kb)


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Any way to change the font in moboot?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

cobjones said:


> Any way to change the font in moboot?


Not yet.


----------



## marc2040 (Dec 28, 2011)

My first collection: moboot, bootanimation and wallpaper




































Download:
http://forum.xda-dev...48#post23604648


----------

